

It's official: Drummers are smarter than you (and everybody else) - yellasrichand
http://consequenceofsound.net/2014/05/its-official-drummers-are-smarter-than-you-and-everybody-else/

======
NAFV_P
Linked article: [0]

I'm guessing the pieces were original works used just for the study, the
article doesn't state what was used.

[0]
[http://news.stanford.edu/news/2006/may31/brainwave-053106.ht...](http://news.stanford.edu/news/2006/may31/brainwave-053106.html)

~~~
yellasrichand
Looks like the article was compiled from a few different studies:

[http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2012/07/when-the-
beat-...](http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2012/07/when-the-beat-goes-
off/)

[http://www.psmag.com/blogs/news-blog/drummers-high-
evidence-...](http://www.psmag.com/blogs/news-blog/drummers-high-evidence-
that-playing-music-releases-endorphins-49578/)

~~~
NAFV_P
That has sated my curiosity, thank you.

